# Happy Birthday bookslover, Richard King



## PB Moderating Team (Nov 5, 2012)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-bookslover (born 1952, Age: 60)
-Richard King (born 1954, Age: 58)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Nov 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 5, 2012)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday to both of you!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 5, 2012)

We hope you both have a wonderful birthday!!!


----------



## Berean (Nov 5, 2012)

*Happy Birthdays!*


----------



## bookslover (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, today I turn 60! This year, my birthday is the day before a national election. The year I was born (1952), it was the day after a national election - when Eisenhower won his first term. Many thanks for the birthday greetings, young-uns!

Yes, I can already feel myself embracing my inner geezer...


----------



## bookslover (Nov 6, 2012)

By the way, as a November 5 baby, I share a birthday with B. B. Warfield and Thomas Shepard - and with Vivien Leigh and Roy Rogers!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy birthdays (belated), Richard Z and Richard K!


----------

